# Objecte für Kommunikation nutzen



## Guest (6. Apr 2007)

Hi Leute!

Ich bastle im moment fleißig an einer kleinen Client/Serverapplikation. Ich nutze Sockets.
Dazu habe ich aber noch ein paar Fragen:

Nun möchte ich Objekte für die Kommunikation zwischen Client und Server einsetzen.

Wie würdet ihr das am besten Lösen? Wie könnte so ein "Kommunikations Objekt" aussehen?

Klar, werdet ihr jetzt sagen welche Anforderungen an die Kommunikation zwischen Client und Server gestellt sind, die werde ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten:

Client muss sich am Server anmelden (Login)
Je nach Clientanfrage muss der Server Objekte, Strings, usw.. zurückschicken die dann der Client für weiter Zwecke nutzt.

Ich hab mir da einige Gedanken gemacht, bezüglich Redundanz der Daten, Performance und Traffic. Es ist nicht Schlau wenn der Server z.B. das selbe Objekt wieder an den Client zurück schickt. Ich folgere daraus das das Kommunikationsobjekt client und serverseitg ein anderes sein muss. 

Wie könnte man sowas schön lösen? Gibts da gute Tutorials, bzw Texte wo ich sowas nachlesen könnte, ich habe nix gefunden   


Meine nächste Frage: In dem KommunikationsObjekt wird es nach meiner Variante ein weiteres Objekt geben in das die Anfrageobjekte gespeichert werden. Clientseitig muss man dann ja immer if(dasobjekt instanceof User) abfragen und bei einer Menge verschiedener Objekte finde ich die Lösung nicht sehr elegant. Gibts da eine bessere Lösung?


ich hoffe ich hab meine ideen und gedanken jetzt nicht zu kompliziert in worthüllsen gepackt :/
bei Unklarheiten bitte Fragen!!


mfg derGast


----------



## SlaterB (6. Apr 2007)

zur letzten Frage:
statt instanceof kannst du auch einen String oder einen int oder andere Konstanten mitsenden und diese vergleichen,

im Grunde bleibt das Grundprinzip aber immer gleich: 
etwas allgemeines kommt an und muss zur weiteren Verarbeitung identifiziert werden,
da ist nix schlimmes dabei, 
wenn du ";" und ")" eintippst dann weiß das Forum auch nur nach Vergleichen, 
dass ein Smilie gemeint ist und stellt diesen dar 

wenn du nur den Programmieraufwand scheust, dann verwende höhere Protokolle wie RMI,
da geschieht das automatisch


----------



## Gast (6. Apr 2007)

programmieraufwand stellt für mich kein Problem dar, ich mag es wenn ich genau weiß was der code macht den ich verwende. Mein Problem liegt eher an dem Perfektionieren von Dingen... kann nicht eher aufhören bis ich glaube die perfekte Lösung gefunden zu haben 

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort! Ich hoffe es werden noch mehr 

mfg derGast


----------

